# Horrendous Paint Job - Very Upset - Pictures



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

2 weeks ago the car went in to have some small bubbling taken care of. The bubbling was on the very sides of the bonnet, nothing on the top so you could only see it when the bonnet was up.

I thought well I don't want this getting out of hand, it was already starting to creep up ever so slightly by about 1mm onto the top on the offside and the car was in warranty and has 12 years anti-perforation.

They said yep that's fine, we'll sort it. In it goes for 3 days.

When it came back I looked straight at the sides and it looked great, however, the weather, it was raining and I hadn't even thought to look further afield and didn't notice anything untoward.

Que the past few days where it's been very sunny and I got a chance to clean the car, notice the issue.

I was horrified and very upset with myself for not checking properly but you don't expect a job from a main dealer to be this bad, Well I didn't, but they have been great with everything else beforehand.

Turns out they don't have their own bodyshop and they sub it out to an 'approved' one close by.

Onto the pictures, So they have painted up to the swage lines on the bonnet, I know this is a typical thing to do but what would it have really cost for them to do the whole bonnet really? (that's me nit picking though).










Before I even started cleaning I noticed all this marring and scratches....(previously hidden by rain, bad weather and me not having anywhere dry and bright to have a look).










Sorry for the dirty paint but this how I noticed it in the sunlight, the dirt hid the issue a little...










Then what made me sick to my stomach was the following. On the right hand swage line (offside) there are 2 hard lines in the paint, I think one is where the basecoat went to and the other the laquer....I thought I could sort the marring myself no worries, just annoyed it was so bad but then this...I couldn't believe it...

It stretches along about 1.5ft next to the swage line..










(this image looks cleaner with no marring etc, but it was there the camera just didn't pick it up)... even a big pitt in the lines too..










Then a close up where they 'flatted' the paint...I can't believe you can see marring, swirls and sanding marks in 1 picture. This paint was immaculate when it went in 










And then it gets WORSE!!!

The same side they have made another error where the fresh paint has bled over onto the old paint and created what can only be described as a puddle of different paint.

(sorry these pics are poor but in the sunlight I couldn't quite get a great picture)...it would be more obvious if I sorted the marring, swirls and scratches out but didn't want to touch it at this stage..



















So I called the SEAT dealer on Friday and said look, I'm not angry I'm just so upset that this has happened and the chap said don't worry, bring it in tomorrow morning and I'll have a look so I can relay to the bodyshop and we'll get it sorted.

So I took it in Saturday morning, the service manager was gobsmacked, he said it was obviously totally unacceptable and it's now booked in next week for it to be all rectified.

I am worried this might come back worse.

Now that the top bit of paint has gone past the swage line, do you think they'll do the whole bonnet?

How can a professional independent bodyshop put out work like this?

What would you all do now, wait to see what it comes back like? 
Should I request anything beforehand to make sure it's up to standard? 
Am I fool for letting it go back to the same place or if it comes back bad this next time then request to have it done from somewhere of my choosing and have SEAT pay?

You do your best to keep your car nice, you put your trust into supposed 'professionals' and this is what you get. I give up.

Sorry it's been a long one.


----------



## DMERRIT99 (Oct 25, 2014)

Very disappointing, however as it is still under warranty for the paint defect I would suspect you would have a hard job getting it sent to another body shop.

I would give them one chance to rectify the THIER problem and after that contact the customer relations team.

I hope you get this sorted quickly and they can manage to do a professional repair and take a bit of pride in their work. :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Decent body shops are worth their weight in gold, and are also surprisingly difficult to find!

Gutted that they've messed this up for you and I hope they rectify it quickly.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I am gutted for you too Starbuck88 and I can only imagine how you feel, I know I would have gone ballistic.

But the advice above is right, you have done the right thing contacting them and giving them the channce to sort it out correctly - just make sure when its back you check it there and then...

if its no good then demand that you find the bodyshop to sort it properly and they pick up the tab.

Good luck though and hopefully this time they do it right...

Sub'd


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks Guys,

UPDATE, This second just had a call from the Dealer handling this for me. I wasn't expecting a call but glad he did to keep me updated. This particular dealer has been great with warranty issues and courtesy cars, dropping mrs off to work and all sorts, so props to them for good communication etc.

He has spoken to the bodyshop and between them they have agreed to paint the whole bonnet, including flatting it all the way back to take care of the stone chips etc. 

They said they only did to the swage lines due to the stone chips in the middle, which is fair enough, I wasn't expecting a whole bonnet but at least for it to be unnoticeable and not a mess like it is.

I don't know if mine was just a duff job or something as I've googled the bodyshop in question and seen some good reviews, maybe I got unlucky and it all got a bit rushed or something?

Anyway, heres to hoping it actually comes back looking like new this time!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm shocked that they felt it was ok to do a local repair on a bonnet.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

That's a standard low rent bodyshop lash up, it's a sad fact that there are more crap bodyshops than good ones.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

So my take on these types of jobs is this, it is clearly an unacceptable repair. But you ask how a body shop can put out work like that. Its simple economics, these are not restoration body shops, with skilled long serving engineers. These are places that have been forced into doing dealer and insurance work as thats where the money is. And because of this they are under tremendous pressure to both keep outgoings low, and turn out a very high number of vehicles. This is just fact. It isn't good enough, but it is fact. Knowing this you have to be diligent when inspecting work, and strong enough to say "no"

Regarding the holograms and swirls, i personally let this bit go. A body shop does not have the skill, budget, equipment, know how, inclination or time frame to finish fresh paint properly. Its not their job. As long as they get the above correct, I'm happy to accept the below. Let them polish whatever they work on and refinish it there after. It does bother me when they then polish the rest of the car cause they are ruining something that was not their responsibility. 

Ive worked on, and helped restore many cars now. Some stuff you have to let slide, other stuff you have to be on top of them all the time for. If you have the option to choose your own body shop, this is ideal. You are edging your bets if you can go to somewhere others recommend and support


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Jeez Jamie that's just unbelievable chum. Like the guys above, I'd have been absolutely gutted. 

As I always say, things can and will go wrong from time to time. However, it's how the dealer goes about putting things right is what matters. On that front they seem to be setting off on the right foot. 

Don't be getting too stressed at this stage. Give them a chance to sort it out, especially when you have the manager on your side. Hopefully this shot over the bows will make the body shop up their game. 

I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you buddy. 

Cooks


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

My advice to you would be to keep records of everything and document everything as and when it happens. 

I've recently went through an ordeal with a local bodyshop who made a real mess of my car despite it being a smallish, easy repair. It ended up that i threatened to take them to court for them to sort it properly - in the end they took 4 attempts at getting it right (so that's 4 paint jobs on my front bumper and wing!). They knew i had them over a barrel though, as i had very good records and evidence to support what i was saying - including three estimates to rectify the poor workmanship (which all cost considerably more than the original repair!).

These days i'm very nervous about putting my car into any garage because just about every time it goes in there is some sort of problem with what they've done. I think a lot of it boils down to people not taking pride in their work and just hashing and bashing through as much as they can, as quickly as possible.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Like everything these days it is all down to cost & if any company can save money & get away with it they will. Very often false economy as proved in this case.
The job would actually have been easier for them to paint the whole bonnet in the first place.

Usually though if a bonnet is painted it will need blending into the front wings as often it stands out rather noticeably.


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

My best guess is they used a filler glaze which masked the holograms and why you only picked it up once it had rained on it(washed off/away) a wash would have had a simlar outcome,might be worth challenging them on what they use as a LSP?If it IS a glaze then you've got them bang to rights as although is common practice to use a glaze in bodyshops it should not used be to cover up poor work.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well it's been dropped in today for them to repaint the entire bonnet.

I hope they don't make a hash of it this time. I'm just hoping they manage to not have to blend it into the front wings otherwise I can see them being ruined also.

I know I'm getting ahead of myself but after what they did the first time round, I don't have much confidence.

Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just had the 'phone call' to say it's done.

Just because of how I work (miles away) and where my partner works (very close to dealership), SEAT Service manager is dropping the Exeo off when he finishes work and taking the Leon onwards to his home.

He sounded happy and said he's had a good look over it this time, and he says it looks fantastic.

Nervous now, when the Mrs gets back around 7:30/8ish... I'm going to be out there with torches, microfibres, camera, the works...ha!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I think that in these situations you have to make it absolutely clear and non-negotiable when you take the car in that you expect an "invisible" repair that blends in perfectly and that you will wash and inspect the paint thoroughly afterwards with the option to reject the work if it is visible.

If they baulk at that criteria and object to it, then you have your answer.

My guess is that on a day-to-day basis ,Mr Average only looks at paint from 10 foot away, so that is the standard they work to unless otherwise specified.

As said previously, its time versus money with insurance companies pushing for the smallest bill.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Best of luck Starbuck88 and let us know how its looking :thumb::thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> I think that in these situations you have to make it absolutely clear and non-negotiable when you take the car in that you expect an "invisible" repair that blends in perfectly and that you will wash and inspect the paint thoroughly afterwards with the option to reject the work if it is visible.
> 
> If they baulk at that criteria and object to it, then you have your answer.
> 
> ...


Have to agree buddy :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Good luck with the 2nd attempt hope it is as it should be.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Best of luck with the repair mate, hope you can't find it lol


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Good luck picking it all up and reviewing the results thankfully black can be painted panel to panel without the absolute need to fade into other panels so I hope you are fortunate second time round


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

It looks brilliant. They've obviously done a proper job and spent some time on it. No sanding, no marring or buffer trails (non that I could see with a bright led torch).

I'll get pictures at the weekend when I give the whole thing a good going over.

I can rest now. Very happy with it. Especially as because of the body shop mess up, it now looks brand new with no stone chips  

Like I said at the start of this, the SEAT dealer involved has been very apologetic, very kind and done everything they can to resolve the issue. I've not once raised my voice or be angry at them, it's not my style.

Faith Restored.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good man. Delighted for you chum. They appear to have been excellent when you highlighted the problem, and you really can't ask for more than that. 

Now go and sit in front of it for a while and admire the immaculate front end...

Cooks


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Good man. Delighted for you chum. They appear to have been excellent when you highlighted the problem, and you really can't ask for more than that.
> 
> Now go and sit in front of it for a while and admire the immaculate front end...
> 
> Cooks


Thanks Cooks 

It'll have stone chips in it by the end of next week ha! I've told the good lady to leave a masssssssive gap between her and the car infront (more than normal)...just in case we do decide to sell it now it's back at the top of it's game.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Good that they got it done this time. 

Would have saved everyone the hassle if they put the same effort in first time around.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Good that they got it done this time.
> 
> Would have saved everyone the hassle if they put the same effort in first time around.


With the quality of the work and how nice this has turned out...how the body shop (an independent approved body shop) allowed it to go out like it did the first time, I don't know.

They said it was going back to the same place to be 'rectified' so seeing what they can do, I don't understand it.

Just happy it's done.

I'm guessing as has been mentioned, quick jobs and get away with earning small money for lots of Jobs and then just re-do the ones that complain maybe.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Glad you got this sorted to your satisfaction chief.

Good to hear of a dealer stepping up to the plate when it matters.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Excellent news fella, am looking forward to pics


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fabulous news :thumb: Chuffed for you buddy :thumb:

Hoping we get good news today from Nissan...


----------

